# Dwarfs



## fsudog22 (Sep 4, 2003)

I want to know what happened to the 7 dwarfs after they made the rings.


----------



## Eriol (Sep 4, 2003)

Welcome aboard 

The dwarves did not make the rings. They were made by the Elven-smiths, with the help of Sauron. 

The rings were then stolen by Sauron and he gave them to seven Dwarf-Lords (as the poem in the beginning of The Lord of the Rings says). These Dwarf-Lords then used the Rings to build hoards of treasure. They were not enslaved to Sauron (like the Ringwraiths) because Dwarves are naturally resistant to outside control; and this was not in Sauron's plans. 

The Dwarves' fortunes attracted the attention of Dragons, and Sauron himself wanted his rings back since they did not work as planned; and as is said in the Council of Elrond, by the end of the Third Age (the period of the War of the Ring) all of the Seven Dwarf rings were either destroyed by Dragon-fire or in Sauron's possession.

As for the Dwarves who owned the Rings, they never became wraiths, and therefore they died natural deaths; and the rings were passed on to their heirs while they still had them. 

I hope that helped


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 5, 2003)

Perfect, Eriol! 

Welcome to the forum, fsudog!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 5, 2003)

One error in your post, Eriol:

Thror's Ring was not given to Durin by Sauron. It was given to him by the Elves of Ost-in-Edhil, after they hid it from Sauron (along with their own).


----------



## Aulë (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Appendix A: III Durin's Folk_
> Of this Ring something may be said here. It was believed by the Dwarves of Durin's Folk to be the first of the Seven that was forged; and they say that it was given to the King of Khazad-dûm, Durin III, by the Elven-smiths themselves and not by Sauron, though doubtless his evil power was on it, since he had aided in the forging of all the Seven.


----------



## Eriol (Sep 5, 2003)

"It was believed"...

If I tried to use that as evidence in a debate, about Tolkien or not, I'd have a hard time .

Let's file it under "undecided". Perhaps Sauron gave it to Durin III, perhaps it was the Elven-smiths. And so fsudog22 got the full answer, complete with the "undecided" issues (or so it seems  ).


----------



## Aulë (Sep 5, 2003)

The entire Tolkien universe could be said "to have been believed".
All events would not have been seen directly by the writer, so you could say "it could be believed" that Frodo Baggins lives at Bag End.
It's _all_ secondary information.


----------



## Eriol (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *The entire Tolkien universe could be said "to have been believed".
> All events would not have been seen directly by the writer, so you could say "it could be believed" that Frodo Baggins lives at Bag End.
> It's all secondary information. *



Yes, and when we have many conflicting "it was believed" statements, we have to file it under undecided -- right?

I don't have the books here, but both in the "Rings of Power" section of the Sil and in LotR it is said that Sauron stole the Seven; with no exception made for Dúrin's ring. 

Who should we trust? Frodo who (I think) composed "The Rings of Power", or Gimli who composed "Of Dúrin's Folk"?

Sounds like "undecided" to me .


----------



## Aulë (Sep 5, 2003)

Very well. 

Each to his own. But I (a fan of the mighty Dwarves) shall personally think that Durin was given his Ring by the Elves. 
I'd take the word of a Dwarf over that of a Hobbit any day


----------



## Eriol (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Very well.
> 
> Each to his own. But I (a fan of the mighty Dwarves) shall personally think that Durin was given his Ring by the Elves.
> I'd take the word of a Dwarf over that of a Hobbit any day  *



Ah, but you have inside information. You created those Stunted Guys . No wonder you trust Dwarves more than hobbits...


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 6, 2003)

> I'd take the word of a Dwarf over that of a Hobbit any day



Frodo didn't write the appendix. That had various authors and was written after Frodo left for Valinor. The only known copy of the Red Book of Westmarch that was the 'Thains Book' which Pippin copied for Aragorn. During this course the Gondorian scribes also corrected any mistakes made by Frodo in the course of writing the Red Book. Findegel, then made a copy of the book (Together with one of Biblo's Quenta Silmarillion) and Barahir also added the Tale of Arwen and Aragorn. Merry was said to have compiled many notes on Arnor and Rohan (Whilst obtaining assistance from Rivendell on Arnor's history he would have gained his info. on Rohan from his close ties with the Rohhirim). the Gondorian loremaster compiled most of the info. on Gondor and Numenor. Some of the things that were meant to go in the appendix, but didn't because there wasn't enough room are given in the 'Third Age' section of Unfinished Tales. Gimli would have been involved in the section of the appendix that you cite, not just 'some Hobbit', since no one else apart from the Dwarves knew much about The Battle of Azabulbizar. 



> It was in the days of Beregond that the War of Dwarves and Orks was fought in the Misty Mountains, of which only rumour came to the south


 _Appendix A_


----------

